# UTV upgrades for duck hunting



## Southern_Point (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a polaris ranger crew 900 completely stock right now and wanting to do a few things to it getting it ready for duck season. I will be hunting a pit in north Louisiana and the roads get in very bad shape getting to and from pit to the point going through the flooded rice field is the best way to go some years. Just wondering what upgrades as far as lift/tires/ect. Y'all were using to deal with some of the rigors that come with duck hunting?


----------



## CWalters (Jul 19, 2016)

We fabricated something similar to this ( http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-QRGS1 ) using square tubing, diamond mesh screen, and C-hooks. We were able to do it at about 20% of the cost of the item shown in the link. The one we fabricated even extends over the cab of the ranger and is secured by arms connected to the front bumper bar. It's worked wonders


----------



## Southern_Point (Feb 18, 2015)

Them racks do look like they would come in handy sometimes.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Contact Quack Rack direct. Great folks, do great work and make an awesome product. 

http://quackrack.net

RD


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

As big a winch as you can put on it with synthetic cable, and a snatch block stowed away. If not for you, for when the "other guy" gets buried. And a front/rear light bar, so you can hit one switch and light the whole joint up as necessary.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

GulfCoast said:


> As big a winch as you can put on it with synthetic cable, and a snatch block stowed away. If not for you, for when the "other guy" gets buried. And a front/rear light bar, so you can hit one switch and light the whole joint up as necessary.


Ditto!!!
I also took off the factory tires and rims and went with a 16"rim with Grim Reaper tires. My tires at 10-11 psi measure closer to 27". Tires and rims alone have made a HUGE difference in performance and ride . They really look awesome!!!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd be wanting an auger anchor to go with that winch. Not many trees in a rice patch.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Rick Hall said:


> I'd be wanting an auger anchor to go with that winch. Not many trees in a rice patch.


Rick,
How big would the auger anchor need to be in order to pull out a full size UTV? Do you think one of these would possibly work? Hope so, that's what I have!


----------



## Luker (Mar 4, 2003)

Gunners Up said:


> Contact Quack Rack direct. Great folks, do great work and make an awesome product.
> 
> http://quackrack.net
> 
> RD


This

We got a year ago last fall, it's made it a big difference taking gear into/out of the field


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Rick Hall said:


> I'd be wanting an auger anchor to go with that winch. Not many trees in a rice patch.


We use a small danforth style boat anchor.


----------



## Black Jack Kennels (Jul 18, 2015)

If you are looking for a utv rack you might want to check out coloradoruggedracks.com. They offer custom built racks at half the price of Quack Rack.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> Rick,
> How big would the auger anchor need to be in order to pull out a full size UTV? Do you think one of these would possibly work? Hope so, that's what I have!


Recon one of them chestapeek dogs that could pop that. But really don't know how much real auger might be needed - just that burying enough of a "dead man" to pull a friend's out was a nuisance I'd rather not repeat.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Hmmm. Looking for a used UTV right now. Note to self - do not buy UTV from Arkansas!


----------



## Southern_Point (Feb 18, 2015)

Do y'all think a lift kit is necessary for for going through the fields or will some good mud tires be enough??


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

All the rice field guys around here run a lift. 2-4 inches


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Southern_Point said:


> Do y'all think a lift kit is necessary for for going through the fields or will some good mud tires be enough??


Been hunting in rice and bean fields in Arkansas with a Polaris Ranger 400 stock tires. Never been stuck in Arkansas. No lift necessary. Good mud tires work well. 

Been stuck in Georgia a few times. Arkansas clay base and ag practices keep a hard bottom in tact. You can loose a small child in a deep plowed Georgia peanut field.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Southern_Point said:


> Do y'all think a lift kit is necessary for for going through the fields or will some good mud tires be enough??


Just changing my tires and rims alone lifted my Ranger 2". I hunt in some nasty gunk at times and haven't been stuck (knock on wood!!!)


----------



## Zac (May 24, 2015)

The problem as I understand is that the angle of the axle increases when you add the lift kit. This puts more stress on the axle. I have had several friends break the axle or a arm as a results and subsequently removed the lift kit.


----------



## Dwayne Padgett (Apr 12, 2009)

Adding tires, rear rack, LED light bars to mine before season. Also thinking about a snorkel kit ? Anyone run one ?


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Dwayne we always ran them in the fields water up to seats sometimes and didn't have snorkel kits.


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

Dwayne Padgett said:


> Adding tires, rear rack, LED light bars to mine before season. Also thinking about a snorkel kit ? Anyone run one ?


Snorkelyouratv.com , you can make it yourself for a lot cheaper but they've already done all the trial and error and figuring out what parts are needed where. Its a good insurance policy to not turn your ranger into a $15k flower planter


----------



## todd walker (Mar 2, 2009)

Not sure what they look like now had one, and 10 minute ride in rice stubble took 30 minutes to clean out the straw from the under carriage.
They did not sell plates to cover so had to make and was a workhorse after that. Crawl under it are the drive shafts and any moving U joints protected???
If not rice straw will pack into your U joints, and destroy them...a lift will help as will bigger tires, but steel plates work best...good luck


----------



## GWalk (Jan 23, 2014)

Black Jack Kennels said:


> If you are looking for a utv rack you might want to check out coloradoruggedracks.com. They offer custom built racks at half the price of Quack Rack.



The greatest thing about Colorado Rugged Rack is once I opened the box i called to return and started my own company, Quack Rack. The difference is all aluminum, TiG welded. LED integrated, powder coated, tough as nails racks. No noise, no vibration, and can carry more equipment than you have. Thanks Jason for the positive comments and Gunners Up come get your Mule , Richard the logo turned out fantastic, can't wait for you to see it! Carry on.....


----------

